# Mav's



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

one of the best events I've been to in Dallas.
There are really no fans here for the clubs like other cities. It's a convienience town, winning,we'll come. Losing, what sport is that again?
I was really taken to another place last night. My first final BB game. WOW!!
Go Mav's


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Pan,
You were there? Awwweeeesome! That was a good game eh? I knew they had it in the bag when there was about 2 minutes to go. I hope they win the finals.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

DA,
Won't even tell you how close. My wife and I chair a local foundation that does a lot of work with the Mav's. I waited and waited to call in a marker and was blessed with 4 tickets. This is quite an organization. Over the years they have never turned down a request by us. They have given us some huge items.
Let me just say I had player sweat on my shirt.
I had a box with a couple of guys in Carter days, but gave it up.
We'll lose the next game, so if you can get 4-5 points early JUMP!!!! That's just how we play and that's how the game makes it money. Mav's in 6 bro
BTW we sat next to rolex toten good ole boys, cowboy hats, with 20 yr old chicks on their arms. I heard," for 30 large we should be playing". One of the girls kept asking a buddy of mine what he did for a living and what inning it was. Can you immagine 30 grand for 4 tickets.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

DA,
Won't even tell you how close. My wife and I chair a local foundation that does a lot of work with the Mav's. I waited and waited to call in a marker and was blessed with 4 tickets. This is quite an organization. Over the years they have never turned down a request by us. They have given us some huge items.
Let me just say I had player sweat on my shirt.
I had a seat with a couple of guys in Carter days, but gave it up.
We'll lose the next game, so if you can get 4-5 points early JUMP!!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

sorry hiccup!
to many 3x last night


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Boy are you lucky. I LOVE basketball. Watched it on TV last night. I'm rooting for the HEAT but I like the Mavs. A friend of mine played point guard for the Mavs for a time and I used to go to Dallas every year for a couple games. Sounds like you had great seats. Isn't Shaq BIG?

Tony


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Tony,
First timne seeing him in person before the shoot around. Quite big, but did not give me the chills as the first time I meet Frank Thomas.
Who was the guard? I knew many players from the work with the foundation.
I always volenteered to do sports stuff, like going in the limo to pick up people.
You were in the old house, the new one is FINE. Oh yea, they also use it for that other sport, the one with the ice skates.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Pannini, my friend is Derek Harper. He's a Floridian he and his family lived across the street from me when I lived in West Palm Beach during the 80's. Mavs had a really good team then, with Ro Blackman, Mark Aguirre, Sam Perkins, Brad Davis, Unfortunately L.A. had a better team and they never quite made it.

Tony


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

"Oh yea, they also use it for that other sport, the one with the ice skates."

We don't talk about that in our house. My wife, a Minnesotan and long suffering northstars fan, still isn't over it.

Tony


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Pan,
Were you there for last night's game? It was awesome how they blew away Miami!!! And Shaq held to only 5 points! That's amazing. I hope they win in 4 games and send them packin'. Later dooood!


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Pan,
Miami has evened it up. But, now it's back to Dallas. I think that they do better at home. Looks like maybe 7 games to decide eh? Later...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

can you believe it?


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Was there ever any doubt??

Tony


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Pan,
It's 3-2. Tonight's game is at 6PM Pacific. I'm sure you're gonna be there eh?
If you go tell me how insane it was. Come on Dallas!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I really don't think Miami will win, but it's possible. There is so much political bs it's sickening. How do you prevent a player from playing in the finals. Everybody hares Cuban because he speaks the truth and has the money to handle the slaps on the wrist that comes down. Like the idiot that is going to sue Dirk.
If Miami should win, they deserve it. They have regrouped and have moved on.
pan


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

It's the first quarter and Dallas is knockin' down the threes. I hope that they keep it up. Catch ya later Pan...


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

YESSSSS!!

Tony


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

well at least we didn't lose it. Miami won!


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Yes, I'm proud of them. I'm sure Dallas will be back next year, I think they have a great coach in Avery Johnson and a terrific owner. Incidently, this is one of the rare times I found myself rooting against a Cuban, lol.

Tony


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Pan,
That was an intense game eh? My fiance won her bet that Miami would win. She has been for them since the beginning of the season. Well, like Tony said, Dallas will be back next year. Later,


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

A Cuban:lol: 
The Mav's are one of the better things in Dallas. They don't put there business inthe street, Johnson is small but demanding and somehow gets the respect Nelli couldn't seem to find. Cuban is the best thing to happen to the club. This guy does so much for the community and demands some of it stay private. Most of the people who don't like him are jelous of his monies.Man, if it were me and my club was up 2 zip I'd be dressed and go in for a couple pf minutes never mind walk on the court.
You just can't take anything away from Miami.
pan


----------

